# Two Rats Available - Colorado



## Nezumi113 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey everyone. I just got a call from a friend of mine who got dumped with two young female ratties and has called on me to help her find them a home. I am more than willing to travel for the right home (we are in the Vail area). Please message me if you are interested and would like more information!


----------

